# Comment diminuer la luminosité de l'écran iMac G5



## peyret (13 Février 2005)

Les nouveaux iMac G5 ont l'écran trop lumineux, et chauffent donc beaucoup (c'est presque un radiateur à rayonnement). Réglage dans préféreneces au mini, et c'est encore trop lumineux.

J'utilise DarkAdapted, mais il a l'inconvénient de perdre le réglage lors des veilles de l'ordinateur.

Existe-t-il quelque chose de mieux, j'ai bien fait une recherche sur "gamma", mais rien de bien pratique...

lp


----------



## jhk (13 Février 2005)

Et avec un réétalonnage dans Préférences Systèmes/Moniteurs/Onglet "Couleur" ?


----------



## peyret (13 Février 2005)

La calibration de l'écran agit plutôt sur les couleurs et le contraste, mais très peu sur la luminosité.

lp :hein:


----------



## ded (13 Février 2005)

F14 - F15 ... comme sur les portables ... mais bon .. ca descend vite a mon gout ...


----------



## jhk (13 Février 2005)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> La calibration de l'écran agit plutôt sur les couleurs et le contraste, mais très peu sur la luminosité.


 Humm ... L'étalonnage comprend entre autres le gamma. Il me semble que c'est ce que tu cherchais dans ton premier post ...


----------



## peyret (13 Février 2005)

Pour vous donner une idée DarkAdapted est réglé sur 50%
La luminosité est au mini F14, F14,F14,F14....
Dans préférences luminosité est au mini
Le gamma est 2,2 (un peu plus de contraste)

DarkAdapted ne va pas mal, mais si le mac passe en suspension d'activité
Le réglage est perdu, et il faut quitter, puis relancer DarkAdapted...

Je recherche une appli stable et toute simple qui ne gère que la luminosité....
J'ai trouvé pas mal de "appli gamma", mais quelques-unes sont des usines à gaz...

DarkAdapted est utilisée par les astronomes pour dimininuer fortement
la luminosité de l'écran lors des observations nocturnes.

lp


----------



## jhk (14 Février 2005)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> DarkAdapted est utilisée par les astronomes pour dimininuer fortement
> la luminosité de l'écran lors des observations nocturnes.


Dans ce cas, le gamma n'a rien à voir. C'est bien la luminosité qu'il faut contrôler : un lien vers l'excellent Brightness Control 1.0.3.
La plupart des applications d'astronomie disposent d'une commande "Night Vision", qui bascule l'affichage en rouge sur noir pour préserver le pourpre rétinien. Avec la luminosité au minimum, c'est parfait pendant les observations. Testé et approuvé.
Pour finir, que tu utilises Brightness Control ou le Night Vision, les réglages sont en général perdus lors de la sortie de veille.


----------



## peyret (14 Février 2005)

Contôle gamma 
est par mal non plus... en plus il on peut corriger le noir, le gris et le blanc et l'équilibre des couleurs.
je l'adopte ....
Mais Apple pourrait-il pas rallonger le curseur de luminosité vers la gauche    :mouais: 

lp


----------

